# banded call



## jawbreaker (Oct 30, 2012)

I wanted to try something new(to me) so I turned a call and a wood band to set off the maple. I can ship this to your door for $25.










Thanks for looking,

Ron


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking call, I use wood bands alot and never thought of putting holes in them. It looks great, good work !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Indeed very cool!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice looking call Ron !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

yeah , if I put holes in them I would have to raise prices to pay for the doctor bills, but it would be interesting to do one on a keychain call ! LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh well I have 8 fingers and 2 thumbs and I am ambidextrous, so I should get one call done.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Great idea and an excellent job.


----------

